# Paul Pierce is a *****



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

"Paul Peirce is drawing his own line… and Kobe and the Lakers will put him in hoops-6-feet-under come next season. Here is the conceited confident quote…"

Marca.com: _"I don’t think Kobe is the best player. I’m the best player. There’s a line that separates having confidence and being conceited. I don’t cross that line but I have a lot of confidence in myself."
_

http://thelakersnation.com/blog/200...k-kobe-is-the-best-player-im-the-best-player/


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

That's dope.

Pierce is a competitor and I see no reason why he shouldn't believe he's the best. That shows an extreme confidence in his abilities as a player. It's not like he's saying that and is Smush Parker because Pierce really is a great player.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> That's dope.
> 
> Pierce is a competitor and I see no reason why he shouldn't believe he's the best. That shows an extreme confidence in his abilities as a player. It's not like he's saying that and is Smush Parker because Pierce really is a great player.


Yep. Really dope.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who cares?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

The audacity!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well I guess talking crap comes as a privilege when you're the champion. Especially when you're a punk like he is. He sure wasn't this loud during the past decade of insignificancy.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I think there is nothing wrong with him saying this, however if Kobe said this everyone would be up in arms.

It's funny that Kobe has this rep for being super-arrogant, yet most players are a lot more vocally arrogant than him.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I like that kind of attitude in a player. However, if you say that you are opening yourself up to a bunch of **** talking.

If Pierce was the best player in the league, do you really think the celtics would have been in the lottery all those years? Or the worst team in basketball even 1 year? Its funny how as soon as he got 2 other potential HOF players on his team he is much more confident in his abilities.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> Its funny how as soon as he got 2 other potential HOF players on his team he is much more confident in his abilities.


Ray will never be in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dont see anything wrong with Pierce' statement


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> If Pierce was the best player in the league, do you really think the celtics would have been in the lottery all those years? Or the worst team in basketball even 1 year? Its funny how as soon as he got 2 other potential HOF players on his team he is much more confident in his abilities.


Yes, because despite the young talent on those teams they were horrible basketball teams. Not much that one player can do to change that.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

¹²³ said:


> Ray will never be in the Hall of Fame.


Probably true


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Coatesvillain said:


> Yes, because despite the young talent on those teams they were horrible basketball teams. Not much that one player can do to change that.


Kobe took his team of misfits to the playoffs. In the West. And before you go off on how much better the Lakers were remember, Kobe had a team that started Smush Parker, Luke Walton and Kwame Brown


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thats a good point, and Bron has also been playing with a band of misfits for a while now and achieving success. I dont think Pierce is better than Kobe, but he does have the right to toot his own horn


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> Kobe took his team of misfits to the playoffs. In the West. And before you go off on how much better the Lakers were remember, Kobe had a team that started Smush Parker, Luke Walton and Kwame Brown


And even with those players the Lakers had a better TEAM. Cavs as well. Anyone who watched the Celtics during those years know that Paul Pierce was still playing a high level of basketball, but the team was terrible.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Al J had a pretty good season that year


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

misread


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

HB said:


> Al J had a pretty good season that year


Al J can't play defense.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Pierce is an idiot. His team winning the championship doesn't make him the best player. Let's not forget that, "by himself" (although, he did have a 20ppg big man in Jefferson), he could barely win 20 games in one season.

The worst Kobe has ever done was 34 wins, and he still managed to make the playoffs in the Western Conference twice with Smush Parker and Kwame Brown starting.

Kobe and the Lakers will have their revenge next year.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Pierce is an idiot. His team winning the championship doesn't make him the best player. Let's not forget that, "by himself" (although, he did have a 20ppg big man in Jefferson), he could barely win 20 games in one season.
> 
> The worst Kobe has ever done was 34 wins, and he still managed to make the playoffs in the Western Conference twice with Smush Parker and Kwame Brown starting.


Paul Pierce played in 46 games last year. The Celtics won 20 of them. Allan Ray was starting for the Celtics by the end of the year. Allan ****ing Ray.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

¹²³ said:


> Ray will never be in the Hall of Fame.


Bull****


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> Bull****


Sorry, but I really don't see him getting into the Hall.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

What an ***. lol


----------

